# ALL IS DUST



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's long overdue, I know. I took some pictures of my Thousand Sons. There'll be more on the way.

P'Tah's Cabal

















Rasui's Cabal









Sentret, Black Mage of Prospero, accompanied by Khamenawi's Cabal








Screamers


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Love that banner. Good job overall, well done.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i love the T, and youve don a great job, i especially like the Screamers.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

as above the army looks great and i'm sure it would be cool to play against.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some good stuff happening there brother.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks. Hopefully tomorrow, when the Thousand Sons take to the field in preparation for the first bi-monthly Rouge Trader Tournament on the 20th, I'll get some in-combat pictures. I'll also try to take some better pictures of the other squads and of my heavily-converted dreadnoughts (which many say look a lot like the Forge World ones.)


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

FrozenOrb said:


> Love that banner. Good job overall, well done.


Yeah, amazing banner, dude.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is some really nice stuff. I'm not a big thousand sons fan but I like these.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice work. OUt of curiosity, why do they have flesh (i.e. human heads)? Didn't teh Rubric turn them all to dust inside their suits of armor?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice I love all things Thousand Sons (I didn't really need to say that did I)
Nice force, whats the banner top on Rasui's cabal icon?

Only the rank and file are dustballs,the characters, chosen and possessed
are all sorcerers and not effected by the Rubric.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The banner top is from the High Elf spearmen sprue, oddly enough.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Since my local store died in the gaming department
I don't get to see many WHFB bits so I did not know which High Elf parts you had been at.
I use a lot of High Elf and Lizardmen bits in my Alpha legion though and was scouting for new bits.

Ps You lucky Whatnot £60 worth of Screamers I wish I could sneak that past the wife!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Gotta love discounts. I paid 40 bucks US for all ten, brand new.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My army goes to its first tournament this saturday, and so I made a banner declaring my club allegiance. The model isn't actually a part of the army, but I figure it'll be good as a display model both just as a mascot and as a little tidbit for my army display for the painting judging.

Tournaments are going to now become a monthly occurance here. I'm thinking I'll add a tally mark for every tournament the army plays in to the banner.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

A couple of my Flamers, who don't make an appearance in my 2000 point list, but are in larger games. I've got a unit of ten of these suckers... Remind me to take a group picture, as they're all different colors. These are the only two red ones. I've got three pink ones, two purple, two blue, and one orange-yellow-ish one. All of them were done with inks over a white basecoat and I just played around with the highlights until it looked interesting.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

The flamer kind of looks like a human burst inside-out and that thing warped in from the mess. I like it, in a sickly way. I do like Thousand Sons. Easy to convert and very very easy to collect, and your unit choices aren't falling from the skies! Good work on the banners.

Khaine


----------

